# mode de Calcul



## charlylana (23 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour, a toute 
J ai besoin d aide la dernière fois j ai trouvé des personnes formidables qui m ont aidés 

Je dois embaucher une assistante maternelle le lundi mardi jeudi 
je la prends aussi pour le mercredi et les vacances scolaires comment dois je faire mon calcul sachant que son contrat démarre du 10 Octobre 2022  au 14  Avril 2023 

je suis perdue avec tous les calculs sachant qu on est sur une annee scolaire de 36 semaimes 
Merci a vous tous


----------



## assmatzam (23 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour. 

Alors si vous voulez employer cette assmat sur 4 jours y compris durant les vacances scolaires votre contrat doit être calculé sur la base de 52 semaines 

Il y a 36 semaines écoles et 16 semaines vacances scolaires 
Tous les congés pris entre octobre 2022 et avril 2023 devront être deduit du salaire car les CP ne sont acquis qu'au 31 mai de chaque année 

Cependant en fin de contrat il faudra lui régler ses CP acquis environ 15 jours ouvrables 

Pour la mensualisation 
4 jours x 52 sem / 12 = 17,33 = 18 jours mensualisés pour pajemploi 

... Heures x 52 semaines / 12 = heures mensualisées 
À arrondir à l'entier le plus proche pour pajemploi 

... Heures par semaine x 52 semaines x taux brut / 12 =... € brut x 0,7812 = salaire net mensuel


----------



## assmatzam (23 Septembre 2022)

Vôtre futur AM devra vous communiquer ses dates de congés au moment de la signature du contrat 

Il y aura combien d'heures d'accueil prévu par jour ? 

Le 1er et le dernier mois devront être calculé avec le ccc car votre contrat débute et se termine en milieu de mois


----------



## assmatzam (23 Septembre 2022)

Pour le préavis il sera de 15 jours calendaire.

Il faudra lui présenter la lettre de licenciement par retrait d'enfant le vendredi 31 mars.
Il finira au vendredi 14 avril 2023

Dernier point ce sera un Cdi même si vous savez déjà la date de fin

À moins que ce ne soit un contrat de remplacement d'une autre AM
Dans ce cas CDD avec terme précis


----------



## charlylana (24 Septembre 2022)

Un grand merci Assmatzam pour ta reponse j y vois plus claire *,  je vais à présent faire le calcul merciiiii  beaucoup*


----------



## charlylana (24 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour assmatzam
*J ai fais ce calcul / 
Lundi16h30-18h*
mardi 16h30 -18h
Mercredi 9h30 17h30
jeudi 16h30 18h 
je trouve pour les heures mensualisés 54h par mois (mensualisation)
Pour le salaire Net Mensuel 
12h30 par semaine×52 semaines ×4.36 taux brut ÷12 ×0.78 je trouve 181 euros 26 est ce bien cela? 
Sachant que j ai inclus les vacances scolaires 
Merciiiii 
A cela je rajoute les indemnités d entretien


----------



## Nounou22 (24 Septembre 2022)

Pendant les vacances scolaires, l'enfant viendra aussi chez son am de 16h30 à 18h les lundis mardis et jeudis? 🤔
Et le taux horaire de votre AM est bien bas pour un tel contrat 😱😱😱


----------



## Nounou22 (24 Septembre 2022)

Moi je trouve 184,49
12,50 x 4.36 x 52 / 12= 236,1666 x 0.7812 = 184,4934 arrondi à 184,49


----------



## Nounou22 (24 Septembre 2022)

Attention car si votre contrat prévoit d'autres horaires sur la période de vacances scolaires dans ce cas il faudra calculer la mensualisation sur deux rythmes différents, ce que là vous n'avez pas fait


----------



## charlylana (26 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour Nounou 22 

Merci de votre réponse  en période scolaire l enfant y va le lundi mardi jeudi et vendredi de 16h30 18h30
Le mercredi de 9h 18h 
En periode vacances scolaires 
du lundi au jeudi de 8h 18h
Je dois faire un calcul différent ??
Bien Cordialement


----------



## assmatzam (26 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour 

Oui vous devrez calculer la mensualisation en 2 temps 

Période école 12,5 heures par semaine sur 36 semaines 
Période vacances 40 heures par semaine sur 16 semaines 

12,5 heures x 36 semaines x 4,36€ brut / 12 = 163,50€ brut 
40 heures x 16 semaines x 4,36€ brut / 12 = 232,53333€ brut 

Salaire brut 396,0333€
Salaire net 309,38€ 

Il faut multiplier le brut par 0,7812 pour obtenir le net

Pour les heures mensualisées 
12,5 heures x 36 semaines / 12 = 37,5
40 heures x 16 semaines / 12 = 53,33
Total 91 heures mensualisées 

Pour les jours mensualisés 
5 jours x 36 semaines / 12 = 15
4 jours x 16 semaines / 12 = 5,33
Total 21 jours mensualisés


----------



## Marie06 (26 Septembre 2022)

_Il me semble qu en période école ce soit 17 h semaine et non 12,50. Lundi mardi jeudi vendredi x 2,50 h plus mercredi 8 h 18 h ça fait 17 heures ...
_


----------



## Marie06 (26 Septembre 2022)

_Mercredi 9 h 18 h..._


----------



## Marie06 (26 Septembre 2022)

_La maman a changé ses horaires du début de la discution._


----------



## assmatzam (26 Septembre 2022)

Oui tu as raison Marie06 les heures ont changés sur le second post

Si l'accueil est bien comme suit

En période école:
Lundi, mardi, jeudi, vendredi de 16h30 à 18h30 = 8 heures 
Mercredi 9h00 - 18h00 = 9 heures 
Total 17 heures par semaine 

En période vacances scolaires
Du lundi au jeudi 8h00 - 18h00 = 40 heures


17 heures x 36 semaines x 4,36€ brut / 12 = 222,36€ brut 
40 heures x 16 semaines x 4,36€ brut / 12 = 232,5333€ brut 

Salaire brut 454,8933€
Salaire net 355,36€ 

Il faut multiplier le brut par 0,7812 pour obtenir le net

Pour les heures mensualisées 
17 heures x 36 semaines / 12 = 51
40 heures x 16 semaines / 12 = 53,33
Total 105 heures mensualisées 

Pour les jours mensualisés 
5 jours x 36 semaines / 12 = 15
4 jours x 16 semaines / 12 = 5,33
Total 21 jours mensualisés


----------



## angèle1982 (26 Septembre 2022)

La maman change déjà ses horaires oh là je me méfie !!!


----------



## assmatzam (26 Septembre 2022)

@angèle1982 C'est l'employeur qui post et non pas l'AM


----------



## angèle1982 (26 Septembre 2022)

Oups OK autant pour moi ...


----------



## assmatzam (26 Septembre 2022)

Cette maman ne peut être pas encore fixé les horaires d'accueil précises qu'il lui faudra


----------



## charlylana (29 Septembre 2022)

Bonjour, Assmatzam merci pour le calcul j y vois plus clair 
je vais pouvoir faire un contrat en bonne et du forme en fonction de mes besoins et proposer à l assistante maternelle si cela lui convient 
*Merci de votre rapidité et disponibilité 
Cordialement *


----------

